# My Little Shop



## Chip Hacket

Thought I would share some pics of my modest little basement shop.  I enjoy looking at you guys shops,  so this is mine.  My machines are small compared to most of yours, and I am not a trained machinist by any stretch.  I  really got started in this to support my other hobby.  Next thing I knew, I discovered I like making things out of metal.  I certainly admire some of the work I've seen on this site.  So here it is, make yourself at home.








Below is my Taig lathe.  It's little but has variable speed spindle and feed.  Pound for pound she can hold her own.




Home brew motor control.



Here is my Taig mill.  Again it's small but very accurate and has 1/2" lead screws. 





That little 1" belt sander is the best $30 dollars I've ever spent.  Maybe it's because I've never had another but I really like it.


My 4 x 6 bandsaw and automated garden cart.


----------



## tweinke

Nice shop! I like the use of the tool boxes for bench support.


----------



## Terrywerm

Nice shop, Chip! It has been mentioned before, but I will say it again: It's not the size of your machines that matters, but rather what you do with the ones you have. I also like the toolboxes for supporting your workbench top. They make for great use of storage space.


----------



## Matabele

Looks like a great setup Chip! What size shop is that, looks like ou;ve made good use of the space? And what is the automated garden cart for?


----------



## Chip Hacket

Actually that area is roughly 15 x 20.  The automated cart is sort of an ongoing project intended to help my wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO

Very nice shop, very well laid out. Looks like plenty of power for your lathe. Your so right about enjoying seeing everyone's setups, and being able to apply some of the best ideas to our own spaces. Mike


----------



## wrat

Notice by the clock that it's after midnight.  That sounds about right.

Wrat


----------



## Steve Shannon

Nice shop!


 Steve Shannon


----------



## BGHansen

Very nice shop and shrewd move with the automated cart for your wife.

Bruce


----------



## eeler1

What was (is) your other hobby, if you don't mind me asking.   Great looking shop you have, and room for more stuff too


----------



## Chip Hacket

There is plenty of power for the lathe now.  It comes with a very thin belt.  The speed is adjustable via pulley setting.  Typically something like an 1/8th hp motor.  Problem was it either slipped or bogged down.  I don't have that problem with this motor and v belt.  Although I was a little afraid someone would call me on the lack of guard.  I keep my fingers clear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Hacket

My other hobby is electronics/robotics type stuff.  This metal working dovetails right in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt

Nice shop,  and nice setup.   Keep up the work.


----------



## thomas s

Very nice shop and machines.


----------



## Steve Shannon

How do you like the slat wall?


 Steve Shannon


----------



## master of none

Hey Chip,nice shop ,my story is the same as yours got into machining because of my other hobby and now I spend as much time in the shop as possible.


----------



## Chip Hacket

Steve I like the slat wall pretty well.  It was there when I bought the place.  As you know it requires T nut type fasteners.  A year or so ago I did some work  down in Mexico and of course brought back coins.  I particularly enjoy drilling holes in those to use as the bridge piece for the T nuts.  I probably shouldn't admit that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Shannon

It's not a crime here to deface Mexican coins... 


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## chips&more

Great space!


----------



## silence dogood

No dessert tonight until you mess up that clean room!  Seriously, it looks great.


----------



## NCjeeper

Welcome Chip. Were neighbors.


----------



## Stonebriar

Nice shop Chip.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## pgmrdan

I like your workshop; nice size, neat and clean.

Where did you get that little belt sander for $30?  Neat.  Was it used?


----------

